# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Λίγη βοήθεια για την αναπαραγωγή lovebirds

## prodigy

οπως σας εχω πει εχω ενα ζευγαρι agapornis personata που μου δειχνουν οτι γουσταρονται(παιζουν ,φιλιουνται,ο αρσενικος την προσεχει την μικρη του και κανουν τα παντα μαζι),τρωνε πολυ και αρχισανε να τρωνε και λιγα φρουτακια...δεν ειναι ηρεμα και με φοβουνται λιγο....μεσα στο κλουβι ειναι σχετικα ησυχα αν και εχουν παιχνιδια ,αλλα οταν τα βγαζω εξω να πεταξουν ειναι πολυ ζωηρα...οπου παει ο αρσενικος ακολουθει και η θυληκια και κανουν ερκετα παιχνιδια μεταξυ τους....τους ειχα βαλει μια φωλια αλλα περνουσανε τον περισσοτερο χρονο μεσα οποτε και σκεφτηκα οτι καλυτερα ειναι να την βγαλω για να αρχισουν να με συνηθιζουν και νομιζω οτι εχουμε μια βελτιωση εστω και μικρη....εχω διαβασει οσα αρθρα βρηκα στο σαιτ αλλα θελω και καποια βοηθεια....τι πρεπει νακανω απο τωρε δηλαδη για να πετυχω ισως καποια γεννα?δεν βιαζομαι να κανω καποια κινηση αλλα θελω να τα μαθω καλα για να μην κανω λαθη ανοησιας αργοτερα....οποτε θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας

----------


## ramiro

πρεπει να ξεκινήσεις διατροφική προετοιμασία στο ζευγάρι.Βασικό η χορήγηση ασβεστίου μέσω σουπιοκάκαλου η μέσω κάποιου συμπληρώματος.Βάλε και αυγό βραστό μαζί με το τσόφλι,φρουτα και λαχανικα.Χρησιμοποιούν κλειστές φωλιές, στις οποίες μπορεί να στρώσουν μια πληθώρα υλικά όπως κομμάτια από κλαδιά που έχουν ροκανίσει, χαρτί , πριονίδι, αλλά μπορεί και να αφήσουν τη φωλιά σκέτη και να γεννήσουν τα αυγά πάνω στο ξύλο. Καλό είναι να υπάρχει ένα υπόστρωμα για να κρατάει τη θερμοκρασία αλλά και να μην σπάσουν τα αυγά Οι νεοσσοί εμφανίζονται σε 20 ημέρες περίπου και θα βγουν από τη φωλιά όταν γίνουν 6 εβδομάδων, χωρίς να έχουν ακόμη απογαλακτιστεί. Όλα αυτά και σε μας τα ειπε ο dream και τον ευχαριστουμε απλα σου τα γραφουμε για να προετοιμαστεις και εσυ.

----------


## prodigy

ευχαριστω ολα αυτα τα κανω ... .απο φρουτα και λαχανικα τρωνε πολυ λιγο ,ετσι τα βαραω στο μπλεντερ και τα κανω κρεμα,την κρεμα την ανακατευω με σπορους και τρωνε....δεν ξερω ποτε πρεπει να βαλω την φωλια ας πουμε και τι να κανω αν ειναι ολη μερα μεσα....

----------


## vagelis76

Σου έχουν δείξει δείγματα οτι είναι αγαπημένο ζευγάρι(Φιλάκια,γλύκιες και ταΐσματα μεταξύ τους)όπως μας λες.
Έχεις δει απόπειρες ζευγαρώματος-βατέματος?????Επίσης μια ένδειξη οτι το θηλυκό είναι έτοιμο όταν ψάχνει υλικά για τη φωλιά,όπως χαρτάκια ή μικρά ξυλαράκια τα οποία χώνει ανάμεσα στα φτερά της και τα μεταφέρει έτσι στη φωλιά.Τότε σίγουρα θα πρέπει να βάλεις φωλιά.
Εάν είναι έτοιμα για αναπαραγωγή η παρουσία της φωλιάς μάλλον θα βοηθήσει στο να εξελιχθεί αυτή η σχέση.

----------


## prodigy

δεν τα εχω δει να ζευγαρωνουν...παντως ενω εβαλα ξερο χορταρι μεσα στην φωλια απο αυτο που ταιζα τα τσιντσιλα ειδα μεσα και κοματια χυλο απο τα παιχνιδια τους και μασημενα καλαμακια και λιγο αποτον φυτικο σπαγκο που χρησιμοποιω για τα παιχνιδια...τι λετε?

----------


## vagelis76

Άρα ετοίμαζε τη φωλιά της βρε,τώρα τους έχεις φωλιά??????

----------


## prodigy

oxi την εβγαλα γιατι ηταν μεσα σχεδον ολη την ημερα και πσιλοανησυχησα....μαμακια εκανα εεε??αυριο να την ξαναβαλω?

----------


## vagelis76

Αν θέλεις γέννα ναι πρέπει να έχει φωλιά για να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία και το"ξύπνημα" όλων των αισθήσεων και των παραισθήσεων... (που θα έλεγε και μια παλιά φίλη)
Όταν έχει φωλιά και νιώθει ασφάλεια μέσα σε αυτή τότε θα γεννήσει και αυγά.

----------


## prodigy

οποτε απο αυριο τα αφηνω στην ησυχια τους,βαζω φωλια,ταιζω καλα και ελπιζω να τσιλιμπουρδισουν!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Σωστός!!!!!
Εγώ θα έλεγα μαζί με τη φωλιά να τους βάλεις και μια λεπτή στρώση από πριονίδι και μάλιστα να έχεις περάσει τη φωλιά με παρασιτοκτόνο(σπρέι ή σκόνη)γιατί πιάνουν οι ζέστες και τα ψειράκια θα κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους στις καθυστερημένες φωλιές.
Όλα να πάνε καλά Νικόλα!!!!!

----------


## prodigy

ευχαριστω πολυ....σημερα με το που ξαναβαλα την φωλια μπηκανε μεσα....και δεν με φοβουνται οπως πριν....τρωνε κ το αυγουλακι τους και ολα καλα....

----------


## prodigy

σημερα τα ειδα για πρωτη φορα να ζευγαρωνουν!!!!!ο αρσενικος ειναι ολη μερα στο κουβαλημα τροφης και η θυληκια βγαινει πολυ λιγο εξω....αντε να δουμε!!!!!ελπιζω με το καλο κατι να δω μεσα στο "ξυλινο κουτι " τους!!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Βλέπω (και το εύχομαι!!!) σύντομα να αποκτάτε μωρά και η κοπέλα σου να έχει μωρό δικό της από τη δική σου γέννα!!!!!!!!!
Καλή συνέχεια!!!!!!!

----------


## prodigy

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι ???μπορω να καθαρισω την φωλια τους η οχι?ακομα τιποτα ρε παιδια με το ζευγαρακι.....τι να κανω ακομα περιμενω....

----------


## vagelis76

Εγώ λέω να περιμένεις,τώρα για τις καθαριότητες στη φωλιά,εγώ είμαι αντίθετος και τις αποφεύγω .
Πόσο να έχει λερωθεί αφού δεν έχουν γεννήσει ακόμα και δεν υπάρχουν νεοσσοί μέσα????

----------


## prodigy

οχι ιδιαιτερα απο καμια κουτσουλια να ειδα αλλα λεω μηπως πρεπει....δεν τα πολυ ενοχλω περα απο την τροφη καθε 3 μερες ριχνω και μια ματια στην φωλια τους....τρωνε σαν αλογα!!!!δεν τα προλαβαινω παντως....χαχα

----------


## vagelis76

Νίκο άσε παιδάκι μου τα πουλάκια να χαρούν των έρωτα τους  :Love0034:  και θα έρθουν και τα μωρά=υποχρεώσεις...
Ο καιρός με τα μέλια  :Love0001: είναι ο καλύτερος...μετά αρχίζουν τα "βασανα" :Character0235: 

 :Anim 25:  :Anim 25:  :Anim 25:

----------


## prodigy

χαχαχαχαχα ευχαριστω φιλε βαγγελη!!!!με την ησυχια τους δεν βιαζομαι απλα δεν εχω ιδεα καθολου....θα ενημερωσω για οτιδηποτε νεο!

----------


## ramiro

Γιατί να την καθαρίσεις τόσο βρόμικη είναι ;; τι έχει μέσα και θέλεις να την καθαρίσεις , καλό είναι να μην τα ενοχλείς λίγο σκόνη για τις ψείρες να ρίχνεις μόνο προληπτικά εάν θέλεις .

----------


## prodigy

αλεξανδρε τιποτα στην ουσια δεν εχει κανα δυο κουτσουλιες οπως ειπα και πιο πανω απλα σκεφτηκα οτι ισως επρεπε να τις καθαρισω ....

----------


## Ηρακλής

υπομονή φιλε μου ας αφήσουμε την φύση να κάνει το θαύμα της!! :winky:

----------


## ramiro

Νίκο με το καλό να σου  κάνουν αβγουλάκια .που να δεις την φωλιά που είναι  τέσσερα μωράκια μέσα εκεί να δεις κοτσουλιά και δεν κάνω τίποτα ακόμα υπομονή μόνο και γω θέλω να είναι καθαρά όλα αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω διαφορετικά

----------


## prodigy

εχω καλα νεα!!!μετα απο τοσο καιρο που φοβομουν οτι την φωλια την χρησιμοποιουνε για κρυψωνα και μονο σημερα με διαψευδουν!!!!!η θυληκια ασταματητη εβαζε χαρτακι στην ουρα της και γεμισε την φωλεια!!!!!!!ειναι πολυ ωραιο να την βλεπεις να κοβει ισες λωριδες απο τον πατο του κλουβιου και να προσπαθει να τις βαζει επανω της για να τις κουβαλησει στην φωλια!!!!!!οποτε τουλαχιστον εμαθα τι κανουν μεσα στην φωλια!!!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Ωραία εξέλιξη Νίκο!Βγάλε κ κανένα βιντεάκι αν μπορείς για εμάς τους φτωχούς που αναπαραγωγή θα δούμε του αγίου Ποτέ!!!!

----------


## prodigy

βικυ μου ειναι πολυ ντροπαλα και με το που πλησιαζω το κλουβι πετανε γρηγορα στην φωλια τους.....τα βλεπω απο μακρυα ομως για να τα αφηνω στην ησυχια τους!

----------


## prodigy

ωραια νεα!!!!!!μολις ειδα το πρωτο αυγουλακι!!!!η σημερα η χθες το κανανε!!!!!!!!παρολο που ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος ειμαι και ζορισμενος γιατι πρεπει να λειπω μεχρι την δευτερα απο το σπιτι και ευτυχως υπαρχει ο αδερφος μου να βαζει τροφη αυγουλακι και νερο!!!!!!!!!ειναι η πρωτη φορα που εχω γεννα απο παπαγαλακια!!!!!!!!ελπιζω ολα να μ πανε καλα!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ωραια νεα!!!!!!μολις ειδα το πρωτο αυγουλακι!!!!η σημερα η χθες το κανανε!!!!!!!!παρολο που ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος ειμαι και ζορισμενος γιατι πρεπει να λειπω μεχρι την δευτερα απο το σπιτι και ευτυχως υπαρχει ο αδερφος μου να βαζει τροφη αυγουλακι και νερο!!!!!!!!!ειναι η πρωτη φορα που εχω γεννα απο παπαγαλακια!!!!!!!!ελπιζω ολα να μ πανε καλα!!!


Άντε με το καλό Νίκο.

----------


## vagelis76

Τέτοια να ακούμε και να μεγαλώνει η παρέα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marlene

*Καλή συνέχειααα   *

----------


## zack27

Αντε με το καλο και τα επομενα!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Με το καλό!Θα περιμένουμε τις εξελίξεις!!

----------


## ramiro

ολα καλα θα πανε ,αντε με το καλο ......

----------


## prodigy

παιδια σημερα ειδα οτι εχουν 6 αυγα!!!!!δεν ειναι πολλα????τρωνε σαν αλογα οχι σαν παπαγαλακια!!!!!φαινεται οτι τα φροντιζουν πολυ αντε να δουμε!!!!!!!!!

----------


## prodigy

καλησπερα μετα απο πολυ καιρο...ελειπα χαλκιδικη ειχα μαζι μου μονο τον αλεκ (κουακερ)που περασαμε τελεια....εδω αφου ειδα οτι απετυχα με την γεννα ,μαλλον ασπορα αυγα αποτι καταλαβα,αφησα το ζευγαρι lovebirds στον αδερφο μ....αυτα λοιπον ξανακαναν αυγα χωρις ομως τροφικη προετοιμασια διστυχως....αναγκαστηκα και εβγαλα την φωλεια για να μην ταλεπορηθουν πολυ τα πουλακια...ααα συγνωμη δεν ανεφερα οτι αυτη τη φορα φαγανε τα αυγα τους αποτι μου ειπε ο αδερφος μου.....το καλο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι τωρα ζουν σε μια πολυ μεγαλη κλουβα περιποθ 60-60-150!!!και γενικα ειναι πολυ πιο ζωηρα!!!!

----------


## zack27

μακαρι να ειναι χαρουμενα τα μικρα!!!!

----------


## prodigy

παιδια οσο κοιταω τα πουλακια μου σκεφτομαι οτι ισως ο αρσενικος μου να ειναι καποιο ιβριδιο.....και ισως αυτος μ κανει την ζημια...ειναι δυνατον ομως να εχουν αχτυλιδι σε ιβριδιο????ειναι agapornis personata και στο στηθος τους που ειναι κιτρινα νομιζω οτι σε καποια σημια πορτοκαλιζει λιγο

----------


## giannis.kal

Βάλε καμιά φωτογραφία απο τα πουλάκια σου να τα δούμε και να κρίνουμε εαν είναι υβρίδιο κάποιο από τα 2

----------


## prodigy

διστυχως δεν εχω κινητο με καμερα ουτε μηχανη......

----------


## prodigy

απο οσο εχω ψαξει τοσο καιρο δεν εχω καποιο ιβριδιο τελικα....οποτα πειρα θαρος και ξεκινησα την τροφικη προετοιμασια ξανα μιας και  τα βλεπω πολυ ζωηρα!!!σε λιγο καιρο θα τους βαλω την φωλεια τους και παλυ!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Με το καλό Νικόλα!!!!!!!

----------


## prodigy

ευχαριστω πολυ!!!δεν τα παραταω με τιποτα....ηθελα να μεγαλωσω την παρεα τους αλλα ακομα δεν εχω βρει τιποτα....δεν θελω ναγορασω απο μαγαζι οποτε καθυστερω που θα παει θα την βγαλω την ακρη μου...την αλλη εβδομαδα περιμενω και κατι ξενογλωσσα βιβλια για το ειδος ,ελπιζω να αξιζουν!!!θα συνεχισω το αυγουλακι και σε λιγες εωδομαδες βαζω την φωλεια...ελπιζω αυτη την φορα να δω γονιμα αυγουλακια....γτ ολα τα υπολοιπα εδειξαν οτι τα κανουν πολυ καλα!!!αντε να δουμε!

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο!!!

----------

